# All my stuff in one place....



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Since all my shit got deleted, it'll be much easier just to start this one over. 


*STONED SOUL PICNIC*
'67 Impala














































'90s Caprice














































Ill post more in a bit and what Im working on which aint nothin new to alot of you.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's where Im at with the 70 vert. Got the interior pretty much finished.



























And here's where Im at with my T-bird


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that 67 is sick man ,one of my fav body style for IMP's


----------



## sdlowrod (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16913438
> *Since all my shit got deleted, it'll be much easier just to start this one over.
> STONED SOUL PICNIC
> '67 Impala
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice builds homei!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 17 2010, 05:04 AM~16914749
> *Nice builds homei!!
> *


x2  

were did the boot come from?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice rides homie


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16913553
> *Here's where Im at with the 70 vert. Got the interior pretty much finished.
> 
> 
> ...


That 70 is tight work . What boot do you have on it ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. The boot is from the 59 Impy.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Builds are lookin' good up in here !!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T!!
Im thinkin of fuckin with this one again. Shits just been sittin in the box for almost a year now.
Roof needs to be fixed so its flat.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2010, 10:58 PM~16949812
> *Thanks T!!
> Im thinkin of fuckin with this one again. Shits just been sittin in the box for almost a year now.
> Roof needs to be fixed so its flat.
> ...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16913553
> *Here's where Im at with the 70 vert. Got the interior pretty much finished.
> 
> 
> ...


Man were did you come up with those colors? Pink and Puple ,looks like shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 20 2010, 10:04 PM~16949858
> *Man  were did you come up with those colors? Pink and Puple ,looks like shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha. Thanks Eric. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good James!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!

Had a lazy day and didnt feel like doing much, but decided to get back into it and start working on the trunk floor.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that looks sweet bro your builds are looking clean like always


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. Im tryin with this one for sure.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:18 AM~16957773
> *Thanks brother!
> 
> Had a lazy day and didnt feel like doing much, but decided to get back into it and start working on the trunk floor.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

super nice !!!! very clean build bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

birdy look good, great start, cant wait to see done. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:18 AM~16957773
> *Thanks brother!
> 
> Had a lazy day and didnt feel like doing much, but decided to get back into it and start working on the trunk floor.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas, working on the trunk walls now. Hoping to have it primered and painted so I can start working on the engine and start wetsanding the body before paint.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good bro.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Loving the 67 darkside


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16957773
> *Thanks brother!
> 
> Had a lazy day and didnt feel like doing much, but decided to get back into it and start working on the trunk floor.
> ...


Told ya ud find room to fit all that in there lol. LOoks great now get to paintin the thing :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks yall. 
Patience Wes. lol. Im hopin to have it painted real soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting there with the trunk. I may redo the hardline. Im not too thrilled with the way it looks, maybe its just me, IDK. First time doing this.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started this one. Cleared the roof, now gotta mask the roof and paint the lower body.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what color is that? almost looks like the testors color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Duplicolor metal specks red, followed by mirage flip flop second stage can to give a slight color shift, followed by a couple coats of clear, wetsand, and hit up with some more clear. Lower portions gonna be flat black.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

funny you sould post this up today, i just painted a real one for my buddy ron this past week, going back next week to do the candy patterns on it.
























yours is looking good,cant wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that red looks good...the hardlines i think they dont look right since the LA logo is so square maby go with a square bend design


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Gary, that 1:1 is sick bro. You're gonna have to keep us posted on that for sure.
Jake, the hardlines have been pulled out and Im gonna re do them.
Had to take a break from it before I break the damn thing. Cutting the roof off and opening the trunk made the damn body so flimsy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Decisions, decisions.....

#1
















#2
















All thats left is to foil this bitch.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 03:36 PM~16976129
> *Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> #1
> ...


Looks good bro, I say go with set #2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ill go with #1 it looks good with those


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im torn between both sets. lol. Thanks fellas.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 23 2010, 03:59 PM~16976405
> *ill go with #1 it looks good with those
> *


X2, #1 looks sick.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 02:36 PM~16976129
> *Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> #1
> ...


Looks good with #2 so far. I'll say again when I see the grille and bumpers. 
This build looks good anyway. Good project


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good bro.I'm thinkin set 2.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like set #2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Set number 2 it is. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16976129
> *Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> #1
> ...




for some reason, i like the 2nd set.................... and keep it bro, its lookin real good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Im diggin it too!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

number 2 james ride is lookin good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man james. This thing is f'in sick bro. Lovin the color combo. I would run with the stock caps and whitewalls


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Florian


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the interior finished up.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

nice and detailed is what them pictures say to me. interior looks good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good james.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Travis


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 04:36 PM~16976129
> *Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> #1
> ...


that roof is hot man, this is going to be one bad ass build when ya get it all finished up.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 09:53 PM~16981513
> *Got the interior finished up.
> 
> 
> ...



damn those veggie burgers seem to be workin for you cause now your buildin old skool stuff like me. Next round of burgers are on me lol. Nice job on the interior man. That is gonna pop one it is in the car. Keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Appreciate it alot.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 24 2010, 07:18 AM~16983538
> *that roof is hot man, this is going to be one bad ass build when ya get it all finished up.
> *



DOUBLE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 08:53 PM~16981513
> *Got the interior finished up.
> 
> 
> ...


That interior color is gonna look great inside the exterior color. I'm following this build for sure


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates :wave: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whut up Ronnie?!?
Ill have some tomorrow for sure. Just been workin my ass off the past 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2010, 06:53 AM~16981513
> *Got the interior finished up.
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up da good work homie!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.
Got the body foiled, and working on the motor now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2010, 07:55 PM~17025890
> *Thanks bro.
> Got the body foiled, and working on the motor now.
> 
> ...






:wow: that shit looks sick J :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean bro, very clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
Im hopin to have the motor done tonite or tomorrow. 
And I have a little sumthin new comin out real soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started this about an hour or so ago. 
Got this a while back with the trunk cut out and missing, so after letting it sit for god knows how long, I decided to start working on it.
Spare junk 70 Impy trunk was borrowed for the trunk on this.
Gonna rescribe the trunk lines and have it in primer here soon.
Thanks to Dueces76, hes gonna send me the bumpers for this one.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

keep us posted !!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Still alot of cleaning up to do on it. I just cant wait til I really get goin on this one.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2010, 10:58 PM~16949812
> *Thanks T!!
> Im thinkin of fuckin with this one again. Shits just been sittin in the box for almost a year now.
> Roof needs to be fixed so its flat.
> ...



i like what u are doing on this one..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2010, 04:55 PM~17025890
> *Thanks bro.
> Got the body foiled, and working on the motor now.
> 
> ...


looking good cousin!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2010, 02:16 PM~17035385
> *looking good cousin!!
> *


Thanks mayne :biggrin: 
Where you been hidin at fool??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 03:21 PM~17035432
> *Thanks mayne :biggrin:
> Where you been hidin at fool??
> *


Just took a little break. I'll be at the bench this week


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bout time your ass got back to building again.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got more than just this done but here are some progress pics.
Engine is done now and working on the undercarriage right now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting there with this.
Engine is in and interior tub mounted to the chassis.
Glass is installed as well.
Hoping to wrap this up tomorrow.









And added some blue dots to the tail lights.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Coming together nicely bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started this one a few minutes ago. 
*SUMMER TIME IN THE LBC*

Got inspired by this


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 09:35 PM~17050798
> *Started this one a few minutes ago.
> SUMMER TIME IN THE LBC
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: Dam!!!! thats gonna b too sick


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17045219
> *Thanks Wes.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this back in August at the Lower Left NNL and just basically painted the body but had a bug land in the paint. So the car was stripped and thrown back in the box til I figured out what I wanted to do with it.
Finally drug it back out the other day and started with cutting the top and then went from there.
Got it in some primer and have a little bit of body work to do.
Thinking these rims will look good on it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Clean Rivi Darkside!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jimbo. Appreciate it bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick rides james cant wait to see that vert bug done thats one clean ride from UCE CC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that bug is gonna be sick J :biggrin: and that rivi looks sick! 



getter done bro! youve been movein along , and buildin your ass off so far, keep it goin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Yea, I been tryin ya know. I got the interior kinda roughed in right now. Got a ton of sanding and more work on it before I can post on it. Im probably gonna take a break on lowriders for a minute and work on my 60 Impala for a while and try to get the rest of the body work done on it too.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 01:15 PM~17045219
> *Thanks Wes.
> 
> 
> ...




looks killer


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 12:15 PM~17045219
> *Thanks Wes.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 8 2010, 03:00 PM~17135261
> *Very nice!
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Appreciate it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

diggin that rivi james finish her up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

as soon as I can get an interior tub it will. Fuckin autozone had a huge ass sell over in Chula Vista buy one get one on duplicolor paint. stocked up on that shit fo sho. And got my 59 Impy Hardtop in the mail today.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a little time to do some paint. Not sure if Im gonna add to it or just leave it and maybe gel pen it.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2010, 09:28 PM~17149338
> *Had a little time to do some paint. Not sure if Im gonna add to it or just leave it and maybe gel pen it.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.
Just gonna do another quick build with it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Messing around today in between some other projects and got some paint done on a '59.
And got the Bug cleared. Gonna wetsand , foil and shoot some more clear on it.
Duplicolor autumn maple metallic


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good cousin! I like the bug without the stripping on it tho.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good james.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I like that color on the 59! Nice start!  The bug looks sweet too Darkside!!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that bug is badass but i like it without the striping the design is cool but the color is too bright imo


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice start, cant wait !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin sick james keep up the great work homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 12 2010, 11:16 PM~17174011
> *rides r lookin sick james keep up the great work homie
> *






x-2 :biggrin: looks good J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Yea, I thought the striping was a little too much , but whats done is done and Im not stripping this one.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 09:13 PM~17174699
> *Thanks fellas. Yea, I thought the striping was a little too much , but whats done is done and Im not stripping this one.
> *


bury it in candy :biggrin: 



Naw. It looks koo I dig it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice bug bro and that 59 looks sweet as well


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kevin...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 06:51 PM~17172951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam bug looks sick man. you got a good start on the design. cant wait to see more progress of it!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Good to see you back on here.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, looking for inspiration. gotta buy sandpaper cause i completely ran out and my mom threw away my bondo so im at a hault right now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Stop using that bondo and use CA glue and kicker for the body work. Its a bitch to sand, but you dont worry about shrinkage when you shoot primer on it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

do i buy that online or can i get it at micheals?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree. they sell it at the hobby shops.

what up cousin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whatz crackin Chris


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 18 2010, 09:19 PM~17230387
> *Stop using that bondo and use CA glue and kicker for the body work. Its a bitch to sand, but you dont worry about shrinkage when you shoot primer on it.
> *


X2. I used that to fill in the handles on the 454. I didn't think it was too hard to sand though, I use my dremel with a sanding disc.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the emory boards to sand that shit. Takes a minute, but works. lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

might as well use resin with baking soda


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the engine almost done. Just a few more things to do to it. 
Interior is done and a mockup to see how its gonna fit together. 
Still need to foil and assemble.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam that bug looks hella clean. i dont know what it is about it but it looks nice n sleak. :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Just tryin to do the damn thing lol. Still a long ways to go before its done.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looking good bro, il hit ya up ltr tonite


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Baddass Bug Darkside!!! Comin' along REAL GOOD!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a rolling chassis now. 
Gonna start foiling shortly. :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 10:49 PM~17241861
> *Got a rolling chassis now.
> Gonna start foiling shortly. :uh:
> 
> ...


THAT BUG IS TIGHT AS HELL WITH THE SUPREMES BROTHER!!!!! VERY NICE WORK JAMES!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank. Always wanted to build one of these like this...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 09:49 PM~17241861
> *Got a rolling chassis now.
> Gonna start foiling shortly. :uh:
> 
> ...



I like that ! Thats a kool lookin bug !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye thanks T!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 08:47 PM~17240571
> *Got the engine almost done. Just a few more things to do to it.
> Interior is done and a mockup to see how its gonna fit together.
> Still need to foil and assemble.
> ...





shit looks sick J :biggrin:  you got me itchin to do a bug now lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

bug looks good one of the first lowriders in my area that i remember as a kid was a bug it was static dropped but drug at times and said too low to go on the window lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im gonna try and hopefully I can do this without effin it up, but I wanna do some etching on the side windows.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comps fellas. Working on getting the hinge for the rear extended a little. Hoping to get the foiling done tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got another one down for tha big '10..... Kinda pissed about the glass, foiled the windows, and the sticky adhesive just effed up the windows. I cleaned them, used Novus, tried everything, oh well, its done though.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

bad ass bug bro :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

that is some nice work right there. Sucks to hear about the windows. Is it just the stick stuff from the bmf? If so try and find some adhisive remover i think you can get that stuff at wally mart. Takes that stuff right off.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 20 2010, 07:37 PM~17250826
> *bad ass bug bro :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam bro, that bug is beast! looks sick man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Apr 20 2010, 05:21 PM~17251202
> *that is some nice work right there. Sucks to hear about the windows. Is it just the stick stuff from the bmf? If so try and find some adhisive remover i think you can get that stuff at wally mart. Takes that stuff right off.
> *


Yup. Thats what it is. I tried everything. My own stupidity which sucks because the car looks good, but the glass makes it looks like shit.  :angry:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 05:35 PM~17251391
> *Yup. Thats what it is. I tried everything. My own stupidity which sucks because the car looks good, but the glass makes it looks like shit.    :angry:
> *


you try paint thinner? that should do it. or laquer thinner


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 05:35 PM~17251391
> *Yup. Thats what it is. I tried everything. My own stupidity which sucks because the car looks good, but the glass makes it looks like shit.    :angry:
> *



let me see if i can find the stuff and let you kno. I kno my dad has something from 3m. That shit from 3m takes off everything. Let me see if i can find something.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

kool. Yea, I think I know what you are talking about. I might have some shit like that in my kitchen. Let me look and see and if I do, then let me try it. Ill hit you up in a bit Florian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 05:41 PM~17251451
> *kool. Yea, I think I know what you are talking about. I might have some shit like that in my kitchen. Let me look and see and if I do, then let me try it. Ill hit you up in a bit Florian
> *




ok cool.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Came out clean bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:, sorry to hear bout the windows


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good James.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad little bug, bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 04:26 PM~17250715
> *Got another one down for tha big '10..... Kinda pissed about the glass, foiled the windows, and the sticky adhesive just effed up the windows. I cleaned them, used Novus, tried everything, oh well, its done though.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

might sound absolutely crazy, but, the same way you buff out paint, you can do the same thing with windshields. just keep it wet. Ive done many scratched windshields this way..2000-12000 grit. I stumbled upon it...and it works. 

if you have some goo on the windshield, find the finest grit ya can to get it off with & buff out with 2000-12000..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking. Im too damn lazy to take the fucker apart though. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the trunk cut out and getting ready to jamb and hinge.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride lookin good james cant wait to see it in color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

im sendin ur parts monday bro for sure sorry for takin so long


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey man, not a problem. I got so much shit to be working on, Im not trippin. I appreciate it bro, those bumpers and the boot are gonna help me out big time bro.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anytime u need anything just ask bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fo sho. Like wise homie. You know...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 09:27 PM~17292463
> *Got the trunk cut out and getting ready to jamb and hinge.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD SO FAR


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

55 looks good J :biggrin: wheres the wagon we talked about :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 10:27 PM~17292463
> *Got the trunk cut out and getting ready to jamb and hinge.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love your work bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 11:27 PM~17292463
> *Got the trunk cut out and getting ready to jamb and hinge.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro.Why the holes in the block tho?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 25 2010, 08:12 AM~17294529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The motor was from another kit and I wanted to try and go all out on this one and make everything removable if possible...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I managed to get some time to hinge the trunk..
Gonna start jambing the trunk now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 


looks good J


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, from the '49 to the Bug to the Rivi to the shoebox, there's some [email protected]$$ buildin' happenin' in here!!! Keep up the great work bro!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2010, 05:57 PM~17309913
> *I managed to get some time to hinge the trunk..
> Gonna start jambing the trunk now.
> 
> ...



Thats comin' along NICE! :yes: Love how it's sittin too!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good homie, that rim combo looks hella tight on there. makes the car look mean.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, I appreciate that...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great job...I'm liking this one....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Mike I appreciate that...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: clean ass builds in here who didem for u focker :0 hahaha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 27 2010, 12:09 AM~17314613
> *:biggrin: clean ass builds in here who didem for u focker  :0 hahaha
> *


You know the answer to that fucker..... HAHAHAHA...
Sup Pedo...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2010, 11:14 PM~17314666
> *You know the answer to that fucker..... HAHAHAHA...
> Sup Pedo...
> *


 :0 :0 IF U SHAL SAY TRUTH IT WILL SET U FREE :biggrin: 

PURO PEDO 3:16 chapter 13 verse 101 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 27 2010, 01:09 AM~17314613
> *:biggrin: clean ass builds in here who didem for u focker  :0 hahaha
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 27 2010, 12:30 AM~17314751
> *:0  :0 IF U SHAL SAY TRUTH IT WILL SET U FREE  :biggrin:
> 
> PURO PEDO 3:16 chapter 13 verse 101 :0  :cheesy:
> *


U AINT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2010, 07:45 AM~17316713
> *U AINT RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im always right :biggrin: now testifie  :biggrin: my brother words of the dudley brothers tna wrestlers :cheesy: lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

chevy's comin along nice James


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that chevy looks good sofar


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2010, 02:57 AM~17309913
> *I managed to get some time to hinge the trunk..
> Gonna start jambing the trunk now.
> 
> ...



Nice Classic bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...
Got a couple cars cleared. Gonna wetsand, foil and reclear..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN JAMES....GETTING DOWN ON THESE......THE TOP ON THE 59 LOOKS LIKE A BANDANA PATTERN!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I appreciate it bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2010, 04:36 PM~17322037
> *Thanks Frank. I appreciate it bro...
> *


 :biggrin: anytime :biggrin: hahahaha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 27 2010, 05:42 PM~17322097
> *:biggrin: anytime  :biggrin: hahahaha
> *


Whatever fool! You do know you aint the only Frank on here right?!?! 
HAHAHAHA
J/P


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2010, 04:37 PM~17321513
> *Thanks bro...
> Got a couple cars cleared. Gonna wetsand, foil and reclear..
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17292463
> *Got the trunk cut out and getting ready to jamb and hinge.
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap do i see a pro touring build in the making? :cheesy: 

ill def be keepin an eye out on this one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 2 2010, 04:04 PM~17367359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look badass james


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good bro :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....

Well, started working on another 67 Impala...
Got the weathering done, and after a wet sanding session, Im gonna throw some clear on this and make it shine....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good cousin!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yessiree that looks weathered dogg!!! :0 Nice job!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Just trying to do something different. lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17381900
> *Thanks fellas....
> 
> Well, started working on another 67 Impala...
> ...


LOOKS BADASS JAMES


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

that looks badass bro :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes...
Got the body cleared today, gonna wetsand and foil and shoot some more clear sometime next week or so...
You cant really see the shine in the sun too much, so I got a few indoor pics in the light...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is sick bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kinda low budget look. I know that's what mine would look like if I had one. I'd worry bout paint last. LOL Looks good. I'm tryin to decide if I wanna do my 58 like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2010, 12:36 AM~17381900
> *Thanks fellas....
> 
> Well, started working on another 67 Impala...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 THATS TIGHT JAMES!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homies. I figured that clearing it would make it look a little different.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Nice work in here. Real nice job on the weathering. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Charles...


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

that looks great,i need to learn how to do weathering.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@May 4 2010, 05:00 PM~17388769
> *that looks great,i need to learn how to do weathering.
> *


I'll forward the pm I got from J on how to do it.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2010, 02:02 PM~17388784
> *I'll forward the pm I got from J on how to do it.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2010, 02:02 PM~17388784
> *I'll forward the pm I got from J on how to do it.
> *


Thanks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2010, 02:02 PM~17388784
> *I'll forward the pm I got from J on how to do it.
> *


weathering came out nice, wanna shoot me a PM on the how 2 also?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Hock.... 
Got a trailer started for the dually, and hacked the shit out of a warped malibu body, and put the front end to good use.... Fit almost perfect, but still needs some work on the sides...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 4 2010, 10:41 PM~17392060
> *weathering came out nice, wanna shoot me a PM on the how 2 also?!  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2010, 11:11 PM~17392520
> *Thanks Hock....
> Got a trailer started for the dually, and hacked the shit out of a warped malibu body, and put the front end to good use.... Fit almost perfect, but still needs some work on the sides...
> 
> ...


 :0 I need to find me an Elco.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2010, 08:13 PM~17392558
> *:0  I need to find me an Elco.
> *


Yea, I hate how the 86's look so I had to change it up.. less work to just buy a promo, but I wanted a removable hood.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't like the look of the 86. Wish I could find a Revell.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Damit James im gonna have to build me a trailer now lol, seems to b the new trend, that'l b a nice combo when done, and the front end looks way better on the elco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that trailer is it gonna be laid out like that? lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... Nah, Im gonna make a gooseneck for the dually, but it probably wont be laid out.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THAT ELKY IS LOOKING MEAN BRO .....KEEP IT UP!!!.......AND WHEN YOUR DONE WITH THE DUALLY, TRAILER,AND ELKY SEND THEM MY WAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank.... Ill keep that in mind when I decide to fall and bump my head. lol...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damn, james throwing it down fo reals. builds looking good man. dually with trailer combo and elco looks sick man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got 3 kits yesterday off of CHR1S619... Thanks again homie..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Any time cousin :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice score id like to have all 3 of those lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Scratch buildin' the trailer? SWEET BRO... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i wanna try & build a 5th wheel that hauls like 2-3 cars...but havent got the materials up for that kind of build...

lookin good otherwise bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... Yea Bri, Im figuring out how to do this damn goose neck and the 5th wheel in the back....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its not that hard. i threw a 5th wheel onto one of those hot metal kits they sell at hobby lobby or wherever. I popped off the retarded setup that was on it, put a plate of styrene down on bare metal. I then put rectangle tubing inside, doing a 45 here & there & eventually covering it with styrene. The tongue i used 1/4" tubing, and the ball is smaller tubing that fits inside the 1/4" tubing on the gooseneck
































:biggrin: :biggrin:  

hope that helped some


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That helps out alot bro.. Thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i put it together so fast i really dont remember how its totally done, but i can pick it up by the gooseneck & it not break apart...the wheels, & everything except the gooseneck is metal.  betcha theres a lil bit of glue put in it tho..lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 6 2010, 07:57 PM~17413968
> *i put it together so fast i really dont remember how its totally done, but i can pick it up by the gooseneck & it not break apart...the wheels, & everything except the gooseneck is metal.   betcha theres a lil bit of glue put in it tho..lol
> *


haha, yea, its all good bro, Ill figure this shit out, just trying to get everything planned out and working on the interior for the Elky...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started fucking around with this one.... Couldnt wait to start cutting :biggrin: 

Even though it looks pretty sick on the astro supremes and wide whites.....
I like the 20's even better....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2010, 09:50 PM~17449051
> *Started fucking around with this one.... Couldnt wait to start cutting :biggrin:
> 
> Even though it looks pretty sick on the astro supremes and wide whites.....
> ...


I like them both actually.But,I'm actually leaning more towards the astros.Maybe you could do a patina'd paint job.That would look sik.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 10 2010, 08:56 PM~17449127
> *I like them both actually.But,I'm actually leaning more towards the astros.Maybe you could do a patina'd paint job.That would look sik.
> *


Lately it seems that there have been a few slammed trucks rollin on astros....
I dont think I wanna do a patina'd paint job on this one.... Im actually shaving the trim and handles right now....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup, I like the 20's. I got a 72 on the shelf. A LOT of ideas goin through my head on that one, BUT, I have a MK Camper comin and I'm thinkin about usin the 72 for that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... wish I had that MK camper....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got lucky. Joe (cobra98) won an auction for 2 of em, so he's hookin me up. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn, that is a score.... jimnohio had one a few weeks or so ago... wish I woulda got it, but everytime he gets some hard to find shit, its gone within minutes.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It was on his site for 3 or 4 days. I kept eyeballin it too, but knew I had a hookup comin so I didn't bother.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yup, but by they time I see it, its already sold....
And he had some deals with that Fall Guy kit and a Chevy van a while back...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Only about $5 more than it woulda cost total from Jim.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-MK-1-25-Camper-Wed...=item19bc008f27


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not bad at all...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Get that shit then. I wanna see what you'd do to it. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

a lowrider ******* heaven hahahahaha... Ill figure something with it, maybe a rolling whore house....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You bought one didn't ya?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not yet...
I gotta wait til I get some cash


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

They're always on there right around that price. Sometimes you can find em even cheaper. There was one that ended at $15 last week. The 2 Joe won were only $24 shipped.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Ill keep an eye out for them


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the body shaved, and the tonneau cover is sanded smooth as well for a fiberglass look.... 
Gonna start working on the frame and finding a better motor for this...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice builds


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean start bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2010, 12:34 PM~17454463
> *Got the body shaved, and the tonneau cover is sanded smooth as well for a fiberglass look....
> Gonna start working on the frame and finding a better motor for this...
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD DARKSIDE


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2010, 02:34 PM~17454463
> *Got the body shaved, and the tonneau cover is sanded smooth as well for a fiberglass look....
> Gonna start working on the frame and finding a better motor for this...
> 
> ...





looks fly bro, but ya need some bigger shoes tho


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my frame going pretty well... Its been so long since I built a truck, and I am running into driveshaft issues...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

after talkin the other night, instead of giving it a unnatural look, tilt it down a bit & run a straight driveshaft, may have to notch the cab some, but thats easily hidable with a console


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2010, 09:28 PM~17461138
> *Got my frame going pretty well... Its been so long since I built a truck, and I am running into driveshaft issues...
> 
> 
> ...


truck looking good man. body and framework lookin sick bro. whats that green stuff that you use to seal the gaps?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Squatron putty, sanded and hit up with some CA over it and sanded again... Thanks fellas..
I see what you are talkin about Brian


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got these yesterday when I was with the SoCal Crew...
The red one was painted by Marinate
The orangish one Paul Mendoza painted last nite during our drinking/build session...
Got a shit load of stuff from the fellas yesterday... Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damm, paintjob is beast man. :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Those guys did great paint work on them....
Im gonna build them up real nice now...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

got some pics of some of the builds alot of us had yesterday, and some stuff I came up on as well.
































































and a shot of the 51 that was painted last night by Paul








forgot to bring my camera, so this was all taken with my cell phone...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit looks good James.. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like u guys had a good tyme bro. sik 51's too


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

send me one of them caprices lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

damn man! loving your builds, keep it up homie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....
Started workin on the trunk on the 55... tryin to get my ass motivated to work on it again...








Just playin around with engine choices, but mocked up this one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Put the chassis to good use that Florian gave me... 
Just going to be a low budget rod...
Flat black bed, Primer cab with metallic red roof...
Pulled the motor out and now searching for an engine to use for this..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good all around james. Like the motor in the 55, and some unique looks with that pick up :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks Wes


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

55 looking sweet man. is that a camaro engine in there?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good in here james. lovin that 55. shits gonna look sweet!  

i got a 392ci hemi from the revell 41 willys that would look pretty sweet in that old ford if ur interested :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+May 18 2010, 08:06 PM~17533963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I think I have an engine for it I appreciate it though brother


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

no prob bro. if u change ur mind holla at me


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

will do homie


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2010, 07:53 PM~17533717
> *Put the chassis to good use that Florian gave me...
> Just going to be a low budget rod...
> Flat black bed, Primer cab with metallic red roof...
> ...



hell yeah bro. Glad i gave you that frame least you can do something with it. :biggrin: This is loooking sweet bro. Keep it up if u need any help or have a question.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking pimpin cousin! What's next??? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Chris....
Got some outside pics of the Nova....
































And got a parts box 34 Ford done as well


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good sh!t up in here bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2010, 12:59 PM~17599753
> *Good sh!t up in here bro!!
> *


x2 he be trying :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:uh: 


SHIT LOOKS GOOD JAMES!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

proof is in the pics....looks good James.

how do ya get your carpet to look ...full, i guess the word is. Cant seem to get that part down right.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+May 25 2010, 02:26 PM~17600525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it Brian.... 
I just take elmers glue and a paintbrush and brush a nice coat of the glue where I want it flocked... Its taken me a few cars to start to get the flocking just right, but it works well...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Movin along....
Started workin on the 51 Fleetline.
Body painted by marinate....
So far got the interior parts painted, and the wheels and tires...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, cool..so im doin it pretty much the same way...i use the white glue used for the clear glass parts.

And that looks sooo badass bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.. Ill have some updates here in a bit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior is done on the 51...
and got the engine started...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 26 2010, 12:49 PM~17612111
> *Interior is done on the 51...
> and got the engine started...
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD JAMES  I LIKES IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 26 2010, 02:01 PM~17612250
> *LOOKN GOOD JAMES   I LIKES IT
> *


X2 that color is sick!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Chris.... Hoping to get some more progress done to it tomorrow...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 26 2010, 01:02 PM~17612265
> *Thanks Frank...
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2010, 11:59 AM~17599279
> *Thanks Chris....
> Got some outside pics of the Nova....
> 
> ...



SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... Im cookin up a little somethin for Chris619 right now...... (no ****)


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the 70 painted, Duplicolor light blue metallic...
Working on the engine now..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2010, 04:45 PM~17602413
> *Movin along....
> Started workin on the 51 Fleetline.
> Body painted by marinate....
> ...


That 51 Fleet is looking good just like that !!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

that fleetline is awsome. Color came out sick.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 5 2010, 06:33 PM~17704864
> *that fleetline is awsome. Color came out sick.
> *


Thanks bro... It was fun kickin it with you guys today.... Enjoyed the show and the fuckin laughs :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Todays score at the IPMS show... Just some of it... Got some stuff off of Florian as well that I will post up tomorrow..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice score whats wrong with the galaxie that made it a dollar? lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Missing the glass only, easy fix though....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice deal well worth a dollar lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

fuckin around with some wheel choices for the glass house... Yea I couldnt wait to start this fuckin thing....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glasshouse looks good already !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 6 2010, 07:22 PM~17711662
> *Glasshouse looks good already !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro... if I can just decide on the shoes for her.. Gonna start doin some cuttin in a few...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2010, 06:18 PM~17711615
> *fuckin around with some wheel choices for the glass house... Yea I couldnt wait to start this fuckin thing....
> 
> 
> ...


those look sweet james


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

the 2nd wheels would be my choice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2010, 10:18 PM~17711615
> *fuckin around with some wheel choices for the glass house... Yea I couldnt wait to start this fuckin thing....
> 
> 
> ...




these ones for sure, the other set is too deep imo  



keep doin what your doin J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... yea, the more I look at it, the more I like the second set as well....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17711730
> *Thanks fellas... yea, the more I look at it, the more I like the second set as well....
> *


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i like those wires on the glasshouse bro. They come out reall nice looking.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Florian...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a hole in the roof now....
All 4 wheels are done as well....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17713116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JAMES IT LOOKS GOOD BUT ITS KINDA TO WIDE BRO FROM BACK TO FRONT NEEDS TO BE SMALLER BRO :happysad: JUST MY OPINION HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks sick bro! Im trying to get one of these too, either a 75 or 76. Nice wheel choice too!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 7 2010, 02:51 AM~17714004
> *HEY JAMES IT LOOKS GOOD BUT ITS KINDA TO WIDE BRO FROM BACK TO FRONT NEEDS TO BE SMALLER BRO  :happysad: JUST MY OPINION HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *





i was thinkin the same thing, just make it a hollywood top now :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... I was thinkin the same thing that its too wide, but the caprice that I used as a reference has the hole cut out the same size and width... Ill think about it and see if I wanna keep it or make it a hollywood top...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fill the side windows in, and add some small round windows and cut that shit up into a hollywood top, go old school, and show seeds you can get down too :0 :biggrin: 

j/p seeds, but its sounds nice :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, it does look a little wide. Hollywood top is the way to go, or cover it back up and redo it, I have a 76 that I cut up but the top section still there enough for you to cover up, you can have it if you wanna pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17713116
> *Got a hole in the roof now....
> All 4 wheels are done as well....
> 
> ...


 :0 i will be watchin this one. one of my favorite cars


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... Ill see what I can do with it... 
Just traded the $1 66 Ford kit that I got at the show over the weekend for another 76 Caprice opened, but unbuilt.... And gettin some cash together to pick up a Johan 66 AMC Marlin Fastback kit, opened but unbuiltl.... Been lookin forever for one and the price was right for it, so its headed my way....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

glasshouse is gonna look sweet j! 

where'd u get those rollers? either choice looks good on there


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Matt... The tires and chrome lip are Pegasus 1109's, and the wires are from some kit that I dont know where they came from.... Florian gave them to me...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Jun 9 2010, 03:44 PM~17740490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the wires came from the REVELL 32 ford sedan kit.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17717051
> *:0 i will be watchin this one. one of my favorite cars
> *



X2LOOKS SICK DS!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Jun 9 2010, 07:32 PM~17742795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimbo... I appreciate it bro..

A little something I got goin...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

nice that is sick right there. The wheels fit it nicely too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2010, 10:21 PM~17743368
> *Thanks Florian....
> 
> Thanks Jimbo... I appreciate it bro..
> ...


*sniff sniff*
hmm...smells kinda like a ratrod up in this muhfucka! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2010, 10:21 PM~17743368
> *Thanks Florian....
> 
> Thanks Jimbo... I appreciate it bro..
> ...


ahh the new ford....wheels are sweet on this truck. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

[/quote]
:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Painted and cleared, stilll needs foil and another shot of clear...
Comments always welcomed... good or bad...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

like those wheels....paint tight too! nice color combo.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 06:14 PM~17785074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Classic! I love you top treatment, that gold looks good with the body color!

What color guts you goin' with?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Guts are already done.... classic brown interior...Thanks bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 03:14 PM~17785074
> *Painted and cleared, stilll needs foil and another shot of clear...
> Comments always welcomed... good or bad...
> 
> ...


DAMN JAMES THAT LOOKS SWEET BRO   I LIKES IT :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother... I appreciate it...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good james!! where'd the wheels come from?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... The tires and chrome lip are 1109's the wires are from the Revell 32 Ford kit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here is the interior.... 
Got the engine block painted and gonna start working on getting it pieced together....
Still need to foil, clear again, engine, and undercarriage detail painted...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your stuff is clean as always James, that truck is lookin awesome from the way you described it..and now seeing it...sweetness!! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... I appreciate the good words homies....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that ford truck i been wanting to get that kit...is it a good kit?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jake, its a really good kit.... the cab needs a little sanding of the mold line near the back window, but other than that, its a really kick ass kit...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not really into trucks but....this one looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james ill have to get me one...im just glad they finally came out with some new truck kits rerelease or not lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yea, me too... even though its been a long ass time since I finished one...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2010, 05:42 PM~17797311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS 
BADASS JAMES


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what the hell is that..a dually? seriously!! lol..lookin good bro... gettin on a truck kick are ya? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Brian, I am tryin to get back on a truck kick.... still working on finishing some other stuff first though.... But I needed a trailer...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the Fleetline foiled....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17799399
> *Got the Fleetline foiled....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice trucks james and that fleet is too sick. :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17799399
> *Got the Fleetline foiled....
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Travis, where the hell you been hiding at??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17799399
> *Got the Fleetline foiled....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

looks nice an clean! :biggrin: looks real good brother


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks mayne...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the Corvair yesterday in the mail...
Had to see what it would look like with these rims


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

51 buffed out and damn if I didnt just notice that lower trim on the rear window needs to be trimmed down a little... Oops...








77 Monte Carlo


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

like the color on that fleetline


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks... Marinate did a damn good job on that paint work....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good james....that fleet looks good in that red brother!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2010, 09:20 AM~17831925
> *Got the Corvair yesterday in the mail...
> Had to see what it would look like with these rims
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good to me :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2010, 01:20 PM~17831925
> *Got the Corvair yesterday in the mail...
> Had to see what it would look like with these rims
> 
> ...


oh yea !! the little corvair is a way over looked cool little car, great lines, sould be cool. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Great work bro. Love them 77 year montes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas I appreciate the comments....
Yea Gary, they are bad little cars even though they had their fair share of problems from the bodies cracking to the engines catching fire... A good friend of mine owned one back in the early 70s and told me some of the horror stories with these cars, Id still wanna own one though...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dont forget the small problem of the gas tank exploding at slight head on impact. Lol. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant forget about exploding gas tanks on those.... lol
11pm and Im outside painting the rear bumper filler on the 51, everything else is assembled except bumpers and the grill.... Ill have pics up here in a bit...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Have some kool builds in progress.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...
Another done for the year....
Ill get more pics tomorrow


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'51 is lookin good !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Tone....


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2010, 10:58 PM~16949812
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I got one of these vans forsale if n e ones interested


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KCMCUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2010, 07:47 AM~17837535
> *I got one of these vans forsale if n e ones interested
> *


Well thats nice, but how about starting your own sale thread instead of hijaking my build thread


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 20 2010, 10:52 AM~17837552
> *Well thats nice, but how about starting your own sale thread instead of hijaking my build thread
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 


that 51 looks sick bro! 

real nice work all around J  keep doin what your doin brother


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice lil corvair...theres tons of 1:1s for sale around here ....even a damned lil 1:1 corvair club that runs around...

the 51 looks awesome man!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 51 came out sick i like it alot even tho it shoulda been lower lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it.... 
Jake, I agree it shoulda been lowered alot more, but I wanted to do change things up a bit....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice work on the 51.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Charles...
Got some outside pics...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good now keep on trying :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 22 2010, 01:19 PM~17856408
> *looking good now keep on trying :biggrin:
> *


Thanks , now go eat a dick :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

About 95% done with this piece of crap.... I mocked everything up before assembling this thing and everything fit, the hood was a nice tight fit, now nothing seemed to fit right, the rear bumper, the front bumper, and now the hood has a big gap on each side.... Oh well... live and learn, I can only do better next time..


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 12:59 PM~17856264
> *Thanks Charles...
> Got some outside pics...
> 
> ...



Damn...Nice....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 06:57 PM~17859830
> *About 95% done with this piece of crap.... I mocked everything up before assembling this thing and everything fit, the hood was a nice tight fit, now nothing seemed to fit right, the rear bumper, the front bumper, and now the hood has a big gap on each side.... Oh well... live and learn, I can only do better next time..
> 
> 
> ...


51 looks awsome bro!! and that sucks with the fits probs on the 70! cuzz thats the build i got goin on with brian right now! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Thanks bro... But you arent making it a vert are you... lol That was the problem with mine... IDK...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what kinda paint and clear did you use on that 70 bro? i had the same problem back in the day with a 70 monte i did, and i was told it was prob. due to the paint and clear, sometimes that shit can heat up just enough to twist and warp the plastic ya know  

always watch the type of paint matched with the right type of clear  

looks good either way from my end tho


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good up in here Bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....
Jeff, I use Duplicolor paint and clear


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started fuckin with the 55 Belair again... not much done, but Im gonna go balls out on this one....
So far just got the engine mount in and workin on removing the tranny crossmember from the 67 Impy frame and grafting it to the chassis... 








And started grinding the molded in exhaust ...








In case yall forgot what it looked like...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 11:01 PM~17862881
> *Started fuckin with the 55 Belair again... not much done, but Im gonna go balls out on this one....
> So far just got the engine mount in and workin on removing the tranny crossmember from the 67 Impy frame and grafting it to the chassis...
> 
> ...


like that 55


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the 59 repainted and first coat of clear on....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice 51 it came out clean 
what color did u use for the carbs


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 28 2010, 09:08 PM~17912472
> *nice 51 it came out clean
> what color did u use for  the carbs
> *


Thanks man... I used brass with a washing of gold.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17912215
> *Got the 59 repainted and first coat of clear on....
> 
> 
> ...




Kool!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:59 PM~17856264
> *Thanks Charles...
> Got some outside pics...
> 
> ...


I'm diggin this! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled another kit out out of boredom and started cutting the rear wheel wells out and the fronts out as well... Got the body shaved and in primer...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 12:59 PM~17856264
> *Thanks Charles...
> Got some outside pics...
> 
> ...





HELLA CLEAN BRO!!! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 29 2010, 03:54 PM~17918855
> *Pulled another kit out out of boredom and started cutting the rear wheel wells out and the fronts out as well... Got the body shaved and in primer...
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be sik bro.I had the same idea to do that to a impala I have in my stash.What color you thinkin so I don't paint mine the same color?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...I have no idea yet on color for this yet... Itll be bright that I do know...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

cut the front frame rails and moved them up, gonna be a lot of clean up to do...
Doubt I will use the kit motor, but decided to mock it up with the motor anyways...
Gonna have to lower the motor mounts now....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BOMB CAME OUT CLEAN WONDERBREAD!  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17922714
> *BOMB CAME OUT CLEAN WONDERBREAD!   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Eddie, you do some bad ass paint work bro.... Maybe I can get the cash and buy a built off of you someday...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD SO FAR BRO!MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MINE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17922825
> *Thanks Eddie, you do some bad ass paint work bro.... Maybe I can get the cash and buy a built off of you someday...
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17922912
> *CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD SO FAR BRO!MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MINE!
> *


Thanks Marky...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 29 2010, 09:37 PM~17922668
> *cut the front frame rails and moved them up, gonna be a lot of clean up to do...
> Doubt I will use the kit motor, but decided to mock it up with the motor anyways...
> Gonna have to lower the motor mounts now....
> ...


NICE! now go get u some biger rims. :biggrin: and keep on trying
:nicoderm:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> NICE TRUCK WHERE U GET THOSE DUALLY WHEELS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> NICE! now go get u some biger rims. :biggrin: and keep on trying
> :nicoderm:


No donk shit here, I may put some 22's on it, but its still gonna be slammed :biggrin: 



> > NICE TRUCK WHERE U GET THOSE DUALLY WHEELS
> 
> 
> Thanks , they were off the Pete 359, and got a few more resin sets too that I can work with, whenever I get another dually.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha no kiddin. impys lookin good, the notch came out pretty well it looks like.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian... Gotta clean it up a bit and then box it in..... Im hoping I can have most of the suspension done and the interior in the works by the SD show in August... Wanna get a couple more builds done by then also... God willing...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD JAMES  I LIKES IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

After a couple coats of clear....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

77's lookin good J.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... I appreciate it..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Forgot to mention that the paint is duplicolor light blue metallic and hit with a coat of the flip flop, followed by clear from testors one coat lacquer


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

monte looking good !!duplicolor spray can paints are great for a base color then patterns on top also, i use them when i can, looking cool bro. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Gary... I love duplicolor spray paints


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got another one done...

*KING OF THE STREETZ*





























HAHAHAHAHA.... Yea right...

*WESTSIDE STORY*


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice Darkside!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Dawg... I appreciate that


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good on 13's i c trying :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 6 2010, 09:08 PM~17978694
> *looks good on 13's i c trying :cheesy:
> *


Thanks man... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

man! :0 i almost cried when i seen that pic with them big ass wheels lol

that shit looks real good bro, but whats up with the foil around the wheel wells, and the trim along the rockers?

hit that shit up bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im out of foil.... I gotta get some more or try Eso's idea with the tin foil... I used it all up on my last 3 builds I got finished. wasnt expecting to get this many cars done this fast.... lol Thanks bro... yea, I wanted to see what kinda reaction Id get with that ugly ass big rim shit... lmao


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

that monte looks nice and caprice is coming out nice also :thumbsup: i just might have to steal your idea on cutting up the frame i wanna lay my impala on 22s :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 6 2010, 07:48 PM~17978428
> *Got another one done...
> 
> KING OF THE STREETZ
> ...


 :uh: -------------->  U KNOW WATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe+Jul 6 2010, 09:52 PM~17979221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I know whats up bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

MC looks good DS.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Charles


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some outside pics ... Sucks though, its been overcast all damn week, so no sun...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Without sun it looks like it has a satin finish. Looks good either way. The purple fucked up on mine so I had to strip it, and since I'm leaving tomorrow I didn't have time to redo it. So it'll get done when I get to PA.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...

Got the motor mounts lowered in the caprice...
no more hood problems...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work homie !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean work bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 12:32 PM~18016716
> *Got some outside pics ... Sucks though, its been overcast all damn week, so no sun...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 01:32 PM~18016716
> *Got some outside pics ... Sucks though, its been overcast all damn week, so no sun...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: When you gonna get the outside pics for this?? 

Looks fantastic Wonderbread :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean ass work darkside. Can't wait to see the caprice done.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 14 2010, 10:14 AM~18043529
> *Thanks bro...
> 
> Got the motor mounts lowered in the caprice...
> ...


ill def be keepin my eye out on this one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18016716
> *Got some outside pics ... Sucks though, its been overcast all damn week, so no sun...
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS BITCHIN DUDE :biggrin: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Im hoping to have the Caprice on a rolling chassis here real soon... Still alot of cleanup to do around the notches...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 10:02 PM~18071923
> *
> *


 :wave: Sup bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17978428
> *Got another one done...
> 
> KING OF THE STREETZ
> ...


 :biggrin: 


:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: Monte is clean bro! :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jimbo...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started another project... 








Updates later today...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

work faster fool that 40 is looking bitchin.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im on it bro... thanks fellas...
I may end up making a new cooler for it... not sure yet...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18084927
> *work faster fool that 40 is looking bitchin.
> *



X2! Thats gonna be nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... 
Got a little more done...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good bro.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

bout time veggie bread. Lookin good bro. Angle the visor just a bit. The skirts look awsome bro. Keep it up man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... yea Florian... that visor needs a little adjustment... still gotta find those braces from the 50 chevy for it...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2010, 08:42 PM~18087908
> *Thanks fellas... yea Florian... that visor needs a little adjustment... still gotta find those braces from the 50 chevy for it...
> *



they should be in the kit. I looked online and found the coca cola edition 50 chevy truck which is stock and it has visor brakets

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...a-1950-/06.html


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got em... Thanks bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Used Marky's swamp cooler as a reference and made my own...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweetness man! looks awesome :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18091664
> *they should be in the kit.  I looked online and found the coca cola edition 50 chevy truck which is stock and it has visor brakets
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...a-1950-/06.html
> *


damm wish i would of known that sunday i would of bought that kit for a few bucks.
:banghead:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 20 2010, 10:14 PM~18094677
> *Used Marky's swamp cooler as a reference and made my own...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccchhhhh better bro. Now i know what to make mine look like. Looks like i had a good call on the ghostbusted peice huh. Btw do you have the rest of the ghostbuster roof stuff still or?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I still got it... what you need for it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Been a minute since I updated this thread.... 
Got my interior almost done for the El Camino...Still need to tuck the felt over the sides of the interior tub and glue it 
Second time doing this, and I think its looking better than my first attempt...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 09:17 PM~18232106
> *Been a minute since I updated this thread....
> Got my interior almost done for the El Camino...Still need to tuck the felt over the sides of the interior tub and glue it
> Second time doing this, and I think its looking better than my first attempt...
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookz good bro.Any pics of the interior tub out of the Elco?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Ill get some up later tonite or tomorrow...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 08:17 PM~18232106
> *Been a minute since I updated this thread....
> Got my interior almost done for the El Camino...Still need to tuck the felt over the sides of the interior tub and glue it
> Second time doing this, and I think its looking better than my first attempt...
> ...


looks sweet james  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18233177
> *Thanks Frank...
> *


 :thumbsup: :tongue: :x:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My build for the Bomb buildoff....Got the suspension set, just need to take the wheels back off and primer and paint the chassis...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some paint done...
Ill get some pics in the sun tomorrow...
*PENTHOUSE PLAYA*


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Some nice work in here man!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work i hate talking flicks of metalflake with flash it makes it look dirty lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Aug 10 2010, 08:45 PM~18280390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks E, yup, makes it look dusty as fuck lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:43 PM~18280361
> *Got some paint done...
> Ill get some pics in the sun tomorrow...
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> ...


lookin good james  i likes it

hey sumbody stole ur rims :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2010, 10:43 PM~18280361
> *
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Dang fam, this is gonna be freakin' ill !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 11 2010, 06:02 AM~18282915
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Dang fam, this is gonna be freakin' ill !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks T, I appreciate it...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2010, 12:35 PM~18285138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats trying


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18285262
> *now thats trying
> *


Yup... Thanks man...

Coming soon....









So far filled in the sunroof and gonna start working on the side windows next....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good up in this muthafucka bro! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 09:15 AM~18307889
> *Thanks fellas...
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

get to work :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 10:20 AM~18307916
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sup Fool :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 10:09 AM~18307856
> *Yup... Thanks man...
> 
> Coming soon....
> ...



Cant wait to see this brotha!!! :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:14 PM~18308591
> *Cant wait to see this brotha!!! :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas...
A little more progress on it...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 12:00 PM~18308832
> *Thanks fellas...
> A little more progress on it...
> 
> ...


lookin good bro :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 01:00 PM~18308832
> *Thanks fellas...
> A little more progress on it...
> 
> ...



looking good james  hey was da 411 on those pcs homie we talked about  :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Emilio, you have a PM bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Doing some more with the 76....
Got the headrests cut off, and going to make them adjustable...

And got the first coat of clear on, goin to wetsand and shoot with some more clear...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: well damnit bro..gettin technical now eh?! shit looks good man.

and nice work on the caddy...never was a fan of em..but not bad.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 11:09 AM~18307856
> *Yup... Thanks man...
> 
> Coming soon....
> ...


the wash lac
now this is sick homeboy bout time someone built it keep at it bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... Wanna get more done to the G house and then back on the Lac...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 17 2010, 02:15 AM~18330091
> *the wash lac
> now this is sick homeboy  bout time someone built it keep at it bro
> *


I agree !!!!!!!!!!!!! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Changing the interior up....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 07:38 PM~18336324
> *Changing the interior up....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Now thats a heck of an IMPROVEMENT from the kits interior !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... I appreciate it.... Its just roughed in right now.... Still got a few more ideas for the interior...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A little more done to the interior....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> A little more done to the interior....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Gary...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 07:55 PM~18338359
> *A little more done to the interior....
> 
> 
> ...


told u it'll looked good bro  

now finish it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im tryin to finish it... and thank you....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 08:15 PM~18338633
> *Im tryin to finish it... and thank you....
> *


well hurry up lol.... :biggrin: and yw


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 09:55 PM~18339743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2010, 12:55 AM~18339743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT ! I see some of my style on this build ! DO IT UP RIGHT !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 12:27 PM~18343750
> *OH  SHIT !  I  see  some  of  my    style  on this  build !  DO  IT  UP  RIGHT  !
> *


 :yes: Thanks bro... Im gonna hit up Micheals for some more of these gel pens.... Probably one of the best things to have....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea All the S shapes i use on my rides was something i did for my 1:1 Car club back in the 80's-90's SOUL SURVIVORS!
Shit was to long to do on a model so i just started adding SS's on them and adding detail around them . Thats where the S shapes come from on my paint jobs !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats whats up.... You got on page 3 of your display thread one hellofa bad ass 62 Bel Air, the green one.... I see alot of ideas from your thread and others, not one to copy anyones style, but not one style is the same , there is always something that someone misses on a build regardless....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Too fuckin hot today to do much of shit, so right before the sun went down I got a 61 vert painted, and spent about twenty minutes opening and hinging a 62 Bel Air...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good work up in this thread bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T... Since its hot out, I figured get a couple cars painted and cleared that way once the crap weather returns I can have something to work on and finish....

Got a phone call yesterday from my brother in law's wife.... His birthday is coming up and she wants me to build a replica of his lowrider.... Whats even better is that its a 74 Monte Carlo, and it has to be done by the first week of October.... Opening trunk and hood and its a vert.... 
Found a couple pics so I can get started on changing the front of a 77....
I should have all the pics emailed to me tomorrow or Sunday...

Looks like I have my work cut out for me...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 21 2010, 12:57 AM~18367567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks bro.... Biggdogg aka Frank told me the same thing too...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2010, 12:00 AM~18367575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks bro.... Biggdogg aka Frank told me the same thing too...
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Waiting for paint to strip on the Monte so I can start the replica...
In the meantime I got a quick build Im aiming to finish tomorrow with luck...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2010, 08:31 PM~18389759
> *Waiting for paint to strip on the Monte so I can start the replica...
> In the meantime I got a quick build Im aiming to finish tomorrow with luck...
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin old and beat James...nice bro!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thats badass j! like how u weathered the graphics to make it look as if theyve been on the car a long ass time :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... Got the body foiled.... No more BMF for me... I got some microscale metal foil adhesive and you brush it on the backside of a piece of aluminum foil and let it dry clear, but its tacky, and you apply it just like BMF... works wonders.... pics up later...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2010, 03:26 PM~18395970
> *Thanks fellas.... Got the body foiled.... No more BMF for me... I got some microscale metal foil adhesive and you brush it on the backside of a piece of aluminum foil and let it dry clear, but its tacky, and you apply it just like BMF... works wonders.... pics up later...
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2010, 06:31 PM~18397035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good james, hey how do u make it look old, give me some tips on that homie :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Emilio...Ill send you a PM... this was the easiest route yet with the weathering...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 24 2010, 05:37 PM~18397083
> *looks good james,  hey how do u  make it look old, give me some tips on that homie :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: learn ese :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2010, 05:31 PM~18397035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks badass james


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 03:15 AM~18400208
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks badass james
> *



X2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This one is done, other than adding the radiator hoses and finding a license plate for the rear....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 08:19 PM~18437325
> *This one is done, other than adding the radiator hoses and finding a license plate for the rear....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

came out nice,like to try the old unrestored look my self :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank and Gary...
Gary, its super easy to do the weathering/rusting....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Outside shots


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Taking a break from the lowriders.... Using parts from 3 different kits for this one...
body is from the AMT comp parts pack....
Frame and suspension is coming from the 25 Ford Sedan Delivery
Engine from the Revell 49 Merc... 


















Gotta make a little more clearance for the tranny and maybe start painting the body today...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE JAMES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2010, 04:17 PM~18442705
> *Taking a break from the lowriders.... Using parts from 3 different kits for this one...
> body is from the AMT comp parts pack....
> Frame and suspension is coming from the 25 Ford Sedan Delivery
> ...


i can already tell this is gonna be another dope ass build from the darkside customs shop :biggrin: 

jw...when we gonna see another mini truck from ya bro? havent seen one in a long time :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know... I really need to get back on the yota or something... Just been in the mood to do hot rods lately... Ill get back on one soon...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

uh huh...

still lookin good in here tho James. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

lol.... yea yea I know I know... 

Thanks bro...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2010, 04:54 PM~18442933
> *I know... I really need to get back on the yota or something... Just been in the mood to do hot rods lately... Ill get back on one soon...
> *


hey no complaints here bro. i enjoy seein all ur creations whether it be a rod, low low, mini, donked out pinto, wutever :biggrin: lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Motherfucker... I cant get shit to work right with this POS.... 
Im gonna put it to the side then and figure something else out....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

thats not trying!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18445968
> *thats not trying!
> *


Maybe not, but its better than throwing it against the wall like I have been tempted to do a few times....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18446184
> *Maybe not, but its better than throwing it against the wall like I have been tempted to do a few times....
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 30 2010, 02:19 PM~18443177
> *hey no complaints here bro. i enjoy seein all ur creations whether it be a rod, low low, mini, donked out pinto, wutever  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!  wat he said


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2010, 01:50 PM~18440881
> *Outside shots
> 
> 
> ...



Is the foil work done with the homemade foil? Looks good and nice job on the weathering.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I love everything goin' on up in here, bro!!    



> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 30 2010, 05:19 PM~18443177
> *hey no complaints here bro. i enjoy seein all ur creations whether it be a rod, low low, mini, donked out pinto, wutever  :biggrin:  lol
> *












Model built by Tim Kolankiewicz.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah ive seen that one up clse & personal in Atlanta...damn wheels made out of rolex watches!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Charles, yes the foil is just cheap wal mart aluminum foil... the thinner the better...
Thanks fellas for the comps...

So I got this today and I wanted to do something different than I usually do...
So far what Ive done... And Im using the kit wheels and tires...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2010, 08:56 PM~18512089
> *Charles, yes the foil is just cheap wal mart aluminum foil... the thinner the better...
> Thanks fellas for the comps...
> 
> ...


Nice job on that trunk Darkside, lines up perfectly!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> Outside shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie... Appreciate it...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 3 2010, 06:55 AM~18476680
> *I love everything goin' on up in here, bro!!
> 
> 
> ...


yup ive seen it on some other site. thats wut i was thinkin of when i said that :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2010, 11:56 PM~18512089
> *Charles, yes the foil is just cheap wal mart aluminum foil... the thinner the better...
> Thanks fellas for the comps...
> 
> ...


inspiration type shit right here :0 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 8 2010, 01:01 AM~18512539
> *Thanks bro...
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp fool the charger is off to a great start bro  

i still think u should make the general lee :biggrin: pimped out :0 hahahaha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 8 2010, 12:01 AM~18512882
> *supp fool the charger is off to a great start bro
> 
> i still think u should make the general lee  :biggrin: pimped out  :0 hahahaha
> *


Thanks Frank.... Ummm no on a pimped out General Lee.... 

Oh and went to the local K-mart today and they had models... Streetburner kits were 12.99 and they had a grip of 77 Montes also as well as the Revell 58 Impala lowrider kit for 14.99.... Ended up getting the 79 Camaro kit....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the engine painted.... Since there isnt an exact color match to Hemi Orange... I used Chevy engine red and then put a couple coats of turn signal amber on top....
Drilled holes for the plug wires as well... Still got a good ways to go on the motor....
Thanks for looking....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn james that engine is lookin sweet bro  :wow: 

hey bro mcw (i think thats the name lol...) has the hemi orange u wanted. jic u wanted sum for a future project hit up barritz he knows the guy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank, Ill check into that bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some paint on the Charger today and the first couple coats of clear...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 8 2010, 11:06 PM~18521431
> *Got the engine painted.... Since there isnt an exact color match to Hemi Orange... I used Chevy engine red and then put a couple coats of turn signal amber on top....
> Drilled holes for the plug wires as well... Still got a good ways to go on the motor....
> Thanks for looking....
> ...


nice improvisation work on the mopar orange.. my wife always comes thru for me on color mixing like that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2010, 05:47 PM~18543552
> *Got some paint on the Charger today and the first couple coats of clear...
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good james  i like the way its coming out (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good so far j  

got one of these kits im gonna do up pro tour style-6.1 hemi, slammed stance on staggered 20s, updated interior, etc :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Got the next couple days off, so Im gonna really be workin on this one...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya dont say... make sure ya be toting a AK when ya do! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit, If I dont see a crooked ass cop for a long time, I wont complain


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice !!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks G... I appreciate it....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love Chargers !

Great color bro !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T.... 
Been painting the interior parts and the chassis all day, Ill have some pics up later tonite...
Also got on ebay an 80's Pontiac GP Richard Petty kit for a total of 13 bucks shipped... Box had water damage, but I could give a fuck about the box seeing as its a complete sealed inside kit...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad...

i been checkin out some shit at modelroundup...some old stock stuff


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I have an update.... 
Interior is done, body is foiled, engine is done for the most part, and this is one of those kits that is gonna kill me before its over with.... 
Went to wire the engine and I messed up the wiring, so I pulled the wires from the motor and of course they break off and I couldnt get the wire out, so no wired engine on this one... Foil was a big pain in the butt, and Im just so annoyed with this one that I wanna put it to the side, but I just wanna get it finished...
I may end up taking a break from this after the glass and the interior and chassis are installed...
So here are pics of my piece of crap....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: HAHAHAHA JK BRO

THE INT ON THE CHARGER IS LOOKIN NICE JAMES KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

decided to pull this one out and finish it finally... Got the body foiled and the engine is almost done as well...
Ill get pics up in a bit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got another one done for 2010.... 

*PENTHOUSE PLAYA*


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2010, 12:46 AM~18571894
> *
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> 
> ...


That's nice !!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2010, 07:46 AM~18571894
> *Got another one done for 2010....
> 
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> ...



Badass Playa


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2010, 12:46 AM~18571894
> *Got another one done for 2010....
> 
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> ...


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:46 PM~18571894
> *Got another one done for 2010....
> 
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> ...


damn dats sick nice build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... I appreciate it alot...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn that is one sick playa righ therrrr. Awsome work james. Love the color on it.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:46 PM~18571894
> *Got another one done for 2010....
> 
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> ...


Tha came out really nice! Like the color on it. You used gel pens for the striping?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas...
Moze.... yea bro I need to keep practicing with them....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 14 2010, 11:46 PM~18571894
> *Got another one done for 2010....
> 
> PENTHOUSE PLAYA
> ...



just because this is tight dont mean you can slack on your bomb build :nono: 






























:biggrin: post some pics :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im on it bro.... just been workin on so much shit lately at home that I forget shit... I sound like tha boy hydro lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Snapped a couple outside shots of the glasshouse...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Shits looking good up in here James.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks brother... I appreciate it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks like shit James....

you know i cant say that with a straight face too right? LOL defintely got my shades on to see the shit that pops in here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA... Thanks bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gonna have to find you a decent ass paint shop man..all these nice rides and bad paint jobs...

naw, they still lookin good this way..beat up and rollin the streets.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... Goin for a backyard budget lowrider....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the interior almost done on the 67....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie... How you been bro?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

glasshouse looks badass and i like the 67 cool idea with the stereo wires


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18616151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is badass james  keep up the great werk bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 22 2010, 01:59 AM~18629382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some serious interior work homie and that weathering
looks good to bro !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like that 67


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 22 2010, 01:59 AM~18629382
> *Got the interior almost done on the 67....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... I appreciate the comments... 
Tonio, you trip me out with the photos every time bro.... lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 23 2010, 12:00 PM~18641974
> *Thats some serious interior work homie and that weathering
> looks good to bro !
> 
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin badass with the rail rod man!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2010, 10:55 PM~18738602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS SICK JAMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2010, 11:55 PM~18738602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good darkside  iv tryed to do this but always come out like crap


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it....
Got the body weathered up...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

redoing the pumps now... not happy at all with them...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 11 2010, 09:05 PM~18787814
> *Still got some work to do, but getting there with these....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Hey Darkside, got any swamp coolers left? :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 11 2010, 09:07 PM~18787839
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Hey Darkside, got any swamp coolers left? :cheesy:
> *


You know it man...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 11 2010, 09:09 PM~18787849
> *You know it man...
> *



How much shipped brotha? :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got these earlier in the week....
Got a couple more that should be coming any day now...
Datsun 510 and a 90 Silverado stepside....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 11 2010, 09:13 PM~18787885
> *How much shipped brotha? :cheesy:
> *


Swamp coolers are 3 bucks shipped bro...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 11 2010, 09:14 PM~18787898
> *Swamp coolers are 3 bucks shipped bro...
> *



PMED :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jimbo... got your payment, Ill let you know when they are ready to ship bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 11 2010, 08:13 PM~18787888
> *Got these earlier in the week....
> Got a couple more that should be coming any day now...
> Datsun 510 and a 90 Silverado stepside....
> ...


FUCKER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ooooo stepside.... :biggrin: 

and i got some skirts that'll fit BOTH of those cars bro. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

re doing the pesco's.... this is a first time for me doing this, so constructive feedback is welcomed.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more done to the Rivi... 
sunroof, started making the trunk wall as well...
and the pumps have been redone as well....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 12 2010, 09:42 PM~18795632
> *Got a little more done to the Rivi...
> sunroof, started making the trunk wall as well...
> and the pumps have been redone as well....
> ...


dem pumps r off da hook bro'...very nice work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18795693
> *dem pumps r off da hook bro'...very nice work.
> *


Thanks bro.... They still need alot of clean up but it will get there sometime....

Heres a little something... Doing a little bodywork for the homie Chris619
Molded front and rear pan, skirts molded in and lakepipes...Thinking of chopping the top next


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2010, 04:25 PM~18812253
> *Thanks bro.... They still need alot of clean up but it will get there sometime....
> 
> Heres a little something... Doing a little bodywork for the homie Chris619
> ...



Looks good so far cousin  Let me know if you need anything for it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I got all I need for it cousin...
Sorry it took me so long to get started on it....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the hood hinged for now....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

yea dats niiiice :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Nate... I appreciate it bro...I just hope Chris likes it.... I already told him before its over with it may be painted and sent back to him...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some frenched antennas... I hope I did this right, first time attempting this, but it seems to look ok I guess....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn bro the merc is lookin good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good pimp do it up wonder bread..............


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2010, 11:19 PM~18815495
> *Got some frenched antennas... I hope I did this right, first time attempting this, but it seems to look ok I guess....
> 
> 
> ...


its lookin good bro'...nice :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18815495
> *Got some frenched antennas... I hope I did this right, first time attempting this, but it seems to look ok I guess....
> 
> 
> ...



french antennas :cheesy:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

lookin good james. Those anntennas came out sweet bro just perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..damnit bro..seems we have the same kits at the same damn time.... and i did a frenched antenna to mine as well..driver side tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2010, 08:19 PM~18815495
> *Got some frenched antennas... I hope I did this right, first time attempting this, but it seems to look ok I guess....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JAMES THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE  

HMMMM I SHOULD DO THAT TO MY MERC HUH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18815495
> *Got some frenched antennas... I hope I did this right, first time attempting this, but it seems to look ok I guess....
> 
> 
> ...


hey james ur doin a good jos on dat merc homie. keep it up dog :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks frank... Yea u should. ↲Thanks emilio. Im tryin to make this look good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

can ya make it look good & done? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 16 2010, 07:24 PM~18829794
> *can ya make it look good & done? :0  :biggrin:
> *


I can make it look good once its painted and foiled, but getting done depends on Chris.... unless..... hell, I got enough projects to work on, but I could do more than paint on this.... thats up to him, it is his kit that I grabbed from his stash like 4 months or so ago... lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18815495
> *Got some frenched antennas... I hope I did this right, first time attempting this, but it seems to look ok I guess....
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB J!!! :cheesy: The antennas look smooth bro... :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 08:32 PM~18830272
> *GOOD JOB J!!! :cheesy:  The antennas look smooth bro... :wow:
> *


Thanks Jimbo... Ill have your swamp coolers ready to ship by Wednesday morning bro....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18830304
> *Thanks Jimbo... Ill have your swamp coolers ready to ship by Wednesday morning bro....
> *



Man, dont even trip brother lol.  :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 21 2010, 10:46 PM~18876489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: duece gone wild


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 21 2010, 11:46 PM~18876489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I'ma be watchin' this one bro !!! You definately got a good start goin' !!!!


:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive noticed..every page has a new car on it...in some sort of start to it. LOL. thats cool bro, bust a move! And the new one is just badass to boot.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 21 2010, 08:46 PM~18876489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 22 2010, 01:37 PM~18881627
> *ive noticed..every page has a new car on it...in some sort of start to it.  LOL.  thats cool bro, bust a move!  And the new one is just badass to boot.
> *


yup. They aint doin shit sittin in a box lol. But i want to do a radical


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 22 2010, 02:32 PM~18882124
> *yup. They aint doin shit sittin in a box lol. But i want to do a radical
> *


yeap so do i...which the rivi im gettin from hydro should handle that just fine!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the firewall going pretty good . still need alot of clean up....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 08:13 PM~18918194
> *Got the firewall going pretty good . still need alot of clean up....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD JAMES  ITS STARTING TO TAKE SHAP LIL BY LIL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great so far WonderBread!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks fellas...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 21 2010, 11:46 PM~18876489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! DEFINITELY gonna keep an eye on this one


----------



## datmonte (Sep 5, 2010)

after looking at some of the models in this thread :wow: here is some of mine....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Nov 2 2010, 01:51 PM~18968587
> *after looking at some of the models in this thread  :wow:  here is some of mine....
> 
> *


Nice cars homie. But this is someone's thread. You can start your own thread & show more pics of your builds.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yup. Nice builds and all but ummm yea start u a thread


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more done on my 40 Ford...
B pillars removed and the front and rear bumper mounts were removed as well and holes filled in the front and rear...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking smooth bro, liking them set of rims


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

firewall on that deuce looks great man.. think that'd be the biggest obstacle


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... It was fairly easy... but still gotta hinge and jamb the fucker... lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 21 2010, 11:59 PM~18629382
> *Got the interior almost done on the 67....
> 
> 
> ...


the project seven is a trip...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Markie.... I should have that one done by Christmas.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cleared a car... more pics later tomorrow....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 05:35 PM~19212296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2010, 06:48 PM~19203837
> *Cleared a car... more pics later tomorrow....
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is WET there. man thats so clean. lookn good james.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Now to foil it sometime next week and get her finished...


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

love the color choice, lookin good


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 11:13 PM~18918194
> *Got the firewall going pretty good . still need alot of clean up....
> 
> 
> ...


u puttin n some nice work on dis '62...ima keep my eye on dis build up. :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 06:35 PM~19212296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


61' is lookin good...i got one goin rite now. jus havent posted up any pics yet...should have some up soon. keep up da good work...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you... I hope I can have that 62 done by Summer of 2011...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 04:07 PM~19212521
> *Thank you... I hope I can have that 62 done by Summer of 2011...
> *


  projects r lookin sweet james :cheesy: 


CAN I HAVE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank... and maybe... lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin cool up in here Jameso! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides up in here


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 06:35 PM~19212296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U laid that paint down like a pro bro! Wut brand/color is it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... All Duplicolor except for the clear... Testors One Coat Clear...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

#14 for the year....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats pretty cool bro, I like the "barn find" look


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Nate...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work man. project car is cool.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 11:34 PM~19215864
> *#14 for the year....
> 
> 
> ...


look good james, and that motor looks very clean for somthing thats been sitting in a barn. lol-- :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Matt....

Got a quick build done... Started last nite and done today....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2010, 09:39 PM~19270085
> *Thanks Matt....
> 
> Got a quick build done... Started last nite and done today....
> ...


i got one of those rear bumpers in a parts box once... now i know where its from... build looks good.... i need to do one of them quick builds to get the juices flowing again.... no mods, no cutting.... just build the damn thing....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... I did a little subtle shaving and some filling in around the headlights but other than that, just a nice quick build...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2010, 12:34 AM~19215864
> *#14 for the year....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro. Ur a master at weathering for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2010, 03:58 PM~19275038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That came out nice, those wheels look good on it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks brother...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2010, 02:39 AM~19270085
> *Thanks Matt....
> 
> Got a quick build done... Started last nite and done today....
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That means I can have it?


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

GREAT BUILDS !!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... 

that means maybe T... lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hay homie that T-bird is clean ass hell, nice job onit.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds are lookin' good J.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Chris... :biggrin: 
postin up this in here as well....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 8 2010, 09:04 PM~19279238
> *Hay homie that T-bird is clean ass hell, nice job onit.
> *


Almost didnt see this... Thanks Matt :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn its been a while since I updated this...
New Year, new project...
64 Fairlane...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin coool toastybread!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2010, 12:39 AM~19270085
> *Thanks Matt....
> 
> Got a quick build done... Started last nite and done today....
> ...


 :wow: mmmmmmmm flake :0 
very nice bro hard to imagine it as a 24 hr build


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2011, 09:56 PM~19644792
> *Damn its been a while since I updated this...
> New Year, new project...
> 64 Fairlane...
> ...


 I got one of these.. your a bad dude.. where's the 62 and the 61?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 61 is waiting impatiently on me to foil it and finish it, and the 62 is in a box at the moment til I decide to wanna work on it again... lol
Thanks fellas...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the 61 Markie...
Figured I would be a little different and throw supremes on it...seein as every 61 Ive seen has spokes...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2011, 09:56 PM~19644792
> *Damn its been a while since I updated this...
> New Year, new project...
> 64 Fairlane...
> ...


that is badass i always loved these old fords hows the engine detail?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The engine detail is pretty good on that kit...























































Started the engine on the Merc


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good james you goin box stock with the titan?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jake...Box Stock?? Guess there is a first for everything... Its gonna be built almost box stock...Actually, I am gonna build it like the trucks they use to race in the Great American Truck Race back in the early 80's....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ive tried to do box stock or mild custom and it never works it always ends up laid out i dunno how many trucks i had i was gonna do a static drop on some wheels...lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 24 2011, 08:39 PM~19688709
> *ive tried to do box stock or mild custom and it never works it always ends up laid out i dunno how many trucks i had i was gonna do a static drop on some wheels...lmao
> *


Yessir, I know what you mean... lol...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2011, 10:27 PM~19688515
> *The engine detail is pretty good on that kit...
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good homie, that merc motor is clean. keep it up.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2011, 07:27 AM~19688515
> *The engine detail is pretty good on that kit...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice looking truck! :thumbsup: 
Also good work with the Merc engine!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks matt and siim :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some weathering done to the Titan chassis. Cab is in paint now, and Ill have an update on that tonite....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice wethering james i wanna try it sometime i got a couple i wanna do with some patina lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 31 2011, 12:19 PM~19746519
> *Got some weathering done to the Titan chassis. Cab is in paint now, and Ill have an update on that tonite....
> 
> 
> ...


badass james :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro you do amazing work ! Keep us posted homie !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that truck kit is a badass kit bro maybe after seeing you bust it out i'll get insperation to finish mine lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice weathering work on that chassis dude!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro....


Did a little work today
66 Wagon
Hinged the tailgate to swing out
Shaved handles
64 Fairlane
Started plumbing the engine and think Im goin with these rims....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you goin with the kit wheels on the wagon or just for mockup? i always liked the wheels but the tires are too big imo lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Im gonna go with the kit wheels... these were from another wagon box, I made the rear wheels deep dish, so I wanted to use them eventually and here they are...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice you gonna do a engine swap on the wagon? hmm maybe a LS9 (hint hint nudge nudge )


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, gonna get a Ross Gibson motor for it.... Gonna go with a custom interior for it too....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2011, 11:14 PM~19792735
> *Nah, gonna get a Ross Gibson motor for it.... Gonna go with a custom interior for it too....
> *


nice hmm maybe some power adders like supercharger?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

builds r lookin good james keep up the excellent work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ronnie....
I got some more work done to the 49 Merc.... Interior is done and getting the rest of the bodywork wrapped up so I can get it in Primer and maybe in paint by Friday...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are looking good bro.What are you doing with the radir wheels and tires from the T-Bolt?I need a set for an upcoming build.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy... Im not sure what Im doin with them yet...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

merc looks good james


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2011, 09:57 PM~19792094
> *Thanks bro....
> Did a little work today
> 66 Wagon
> ...


 there's something so seductive about these wagons.. I love the stance and the deeper rims.. it's like a stealthy beast! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 12:45 PM~19827274
> *there's something so seductive about these wagons..  I love the stance and the deeper rims.. it's like a stealthy beast! :wow:
> *


x2 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this one done tonite... Ill get outside pics tomorrow....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2011, 11:38 PM~19833282
> *Got this one done tonite... Ill get outside pics tomorrow....
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. it looks like a rock-a-billy rod.. I like the interior,, Now get back to that 
chevelle.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2011, 02:38 AM~19833282
> *Got this one done tonite... Ill get outside pics tomorrow....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey bro..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19833282
> *Got this one done tonite... Ill get outside pics tomorrow....
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin it J!!! Nice work on the interior too bro!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

merc came out sweet james what taillights are those?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 12 2011, 11:54 PM~19856433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Jake, they were made from clear red sprue.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS LOOKS SWEET GREEN IS ONE OF MY FAV...COLORS LOOKS GREAT LOOKS LIKE THAT WAGON IS COMMING ALONG NICELY TOO!! LIKE WHAT YA DID WITH THE TAIL GATE :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks brother


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Decided to work on my El Camino again.... Painted, and got the first coat of clear on.... Interior is almost finished, and gonna start messing with a motor for this...
There are a couple issues I had with the paint, but Im not worrying about it, just want to get this car done....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Darkside.. I am a newbie, and I have a question,,

is there special kind of brush paint I can use to make my Hyundai 3 wheel better?

maybe I should start a new thread? 

:biggrin: :biggrin:
(just kidding doggy) ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

lmao... Sup markie how u doin?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:09 AM~19949965
> *lmao... Sup markie how u doin?
> *


 Im cool homie.. lol I was wonder if i was in trouble or not?

How's the low rod wagon coming?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

its coming slowly. Just workin on the camaro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19950448
> *its coming slowly. Just workin on the camaro
> *


camero? what do you have like 12 started/ unfinished kits? I loose track.
i was waiting on the 61, the 62. i was lookin for 619's merc.. then theres trucks
now I see an elco... while I am waiting for the wagon and the falcon..now its a 
camero.. your build A.D.D. is worse than mine... :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

lmao... Yea i got alot on my plate. Hahaha


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:37 PM~19950602
> *lmao... Yea i got alot on my plate. Hahaha
> *


 finish something.. Mad man.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

i am. 3 done for the year and its not even march yet


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:47 PM~19950681
> *i am. 3 done for the year and its not even march yet
> *


 damm; I better think before I speak :uh: I dont think I have 1 done?
okay never mind.. :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started this on Thursday night and finished it tonite.... 
Testors One Coat Revvin Red, Wet Look Clear.
Flocked Interior with seatbelts
Built pretty much out of the box other than the side vents were shaved and wheels are from a Fujimi Chevy Astro Van...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2011, 11:20 PM~19977399
> *Started this on Thursday night and finished it tonite....
> Testors One Coat Revvin Red, Wet Look Clear.
> Flocked Interior with seatbelts
> ...


I like the dash board..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Markie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2011, 10:48 AM~19979894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice build like the wood trim on dash and wheel


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Feb 28 2011, 10:55 AM~19979927
> *nice build like the wood trim on dash and wheel
> *


 :0 THE WHEELS HAVE WOOD TRIM? J/K


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2011, 01:48 PM~19979894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro..... i just picked me up one of these kits!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good James!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2011, 04:31 PM~19981273
> *Looks good James!!
> *


I SECOND THAT COMMENT :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... I appreciate it...


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Builds are looking good J.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting this one finished up soon.... 
Lowriding in the early 90s Stepside....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2011, 02:34 PM~19989642
> *Getting this one finished up soon....
> Lowriding in the early 90s Stepside....
> 
> ...


hell yeah.. dig that early 90's style.

Camaro came out great too man, very clean


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... Just need to finish the motor for it, and the suspension and its done.... Used that Martha Stewart shit, and it lays real good. I prefer the Fuzzy Fur better, but it does look good though....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

rides lookin good in here bro. ill be checkin to see what u do to that stepside..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2011, 03:34 PM~19989642
> *Getting this one finished up soon....
> Lowriding in the early 90s Stepside....
> 
> ...


Lookin sweet bro! If ur goin for the 90s look dont forget the chrome or gold door handles and trim around the wheel wells


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh yea, I cant forget that....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 31 2011, 12:19 PM~19746519
> *Got some weathering done to the Titan chassis. Cab is in paint now, and Ill have an update on that tonite....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks really good


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always some cool ass sh!t up im here!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 3 2011, 08:47 AM~19999196
> *Always some cool ass sh!t up im here!!
> *



X2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Number 5 for the year...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn 5... im at 4 but im throwin a ton of details to mine.. lookin awesome tho bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell, I'm still on my first!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

better get in gear dig..LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that was a quick ass build lol looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... working on a weathered ride now... Ill get pics up tomorrow...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my first 1/1 scale was a 70 dodge challenger.. it brakes my heart every time i 
see one.. cocaine is a hella of a drug..    great job darkside..
I fuckin love the stance most of all..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Markie.... I had a couple people wondering why I didnt paint it orange, but I figured this would look just as good in this color...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good can i have it :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats up Ronnie.... Thanks man... but no you cant have it lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Did a little more work on the Regal... Got the trunk hinged and the trunk and hood are in primer now...
Working on the interior now...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 9 2011, 07:41 PM~20054285
> *Did a little more work on the Regal... Got the trunk hinged and the trunk and hood are in primer now...
> Working on the interior now...
> 
> ...


loks good james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Emilio


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got rid of the front spoiler.... Now its lookin like a Regal...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 8 2011, 05:57 PM~20044223
> *hell, I'm still on my first!
> *


X2!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Decisions decisions...
I got the interior in white, and now Im debating about what color flocking to go with... Ive got 4 choices....
Cotton Candy
Light Purple
Green
or Dark Blue


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Id go with the light purple or dark blue, jus my 0.2 cents bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks brant


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

id go with the blue flocking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Figured Id update this thread a bit...
Getting the trunk floor started... Bowtie in the floor.... and debating if I wanna do a lowrod or lowrider with it now.... leanin more towards a low low...
And got a moonroof cut out on the 68... pain in the ass took about a half hour with a dremel no doubt...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Figured I would post in my build thread also.... 
Rick, please dont move my thread as I have finished and projects in here...

64 Fairlane


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 04:33 PM~20293521
> *Figured Id update this thread a bit...
> Getting the trunk floor started... Bowtie in the floor.... and debating if I wanna do a lowrod or lowrider with it now.... leanin more towards a low low...
> And got a moonroof cut out on the 68... pain in the ass took about a half hour with a dremel no doubt...
> ...


that trunk is looking good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... I appreciate it...


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

builds lookin good homie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2011, 09:06 PM~20393592
> *Figured I would post in my build thread also....
> Rick, please dont move my thread as I have finished and projects in here...
> 
> ...


 car's look good man.. 
there was something I needed to tell you! but first this important message.





now where was I? oh yea. bla bla bla



bla bla bla bla

bla bla 
bla bla bla bla .... you know? bla bla bla bla! and then the damm bla bla bla bla
blah blahh bla bla bla bla yea.. 
of course bla bla bla ahhh haaa bla bla bla... thats right, and then bla bla bhb bla bla... for sure..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO..... Markie you are a fool!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 09:56 AM~20640480
> *LMAO..... Markie you are a fool!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright fuckers!! First post of some actual progress since I got out of the hospital.... Damn, can't believe it's been close to a year since my last post on here...
First up my vette for the drag Lo LUGK build off

















Next up is the Dan Fink Speedwagon that I'm turnin into a truck








And last not really feelin a gasser so what better way to build a 55 than to slam the shit outta it on big ass rims








That's it for now bitches.... Enjoy!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good to see you workin on shit that 55 looks badass and im diggin the shit outta that woodie truck


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that speed wagon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... Did some painting today...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that looks good i love that yellow


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Thanks


This is kool as fuck,man!Tons of badass models here,great job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm lovin' that color on the glasshouse !


darkside customs said:


> Thanks bro... Did some painting today...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Good to see this thread back in action. :thumbsup:*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... I'm tryin to get back in the swing of things


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got myself in a build off on MCM...
Community lowrider buildoff









Mocked up...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That 55s gonna be nice! Did it come with lower rear fenders or did you do that? Just asking cause mine didn't come like that, and it looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro! It came like that... I will be fabbin up some skirts I think....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glasshouse is looking great,man!Ill have to keep an eye out on that 55 too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gonna have pull my 55 out cousin! I already like it in mock up!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

darkside customs said:


>


you can never go wrong with a glasshouse


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Post it up Chris


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

we have the same taste in glass house color but i went with a donk setup i diggs it!!!


darkside customs said:


>


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got some skirts for that 55.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Im posted up in here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Im posted up in here.


:wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sup. I'm loving that 55. You've been motivation, when I take pics today you'll get a shout out. I had to take a certain '56 off 6's and drop it low on something proper. I bet buddy got that streetmachine 55, that's why is wheelwells aren't like they'r esupposed to be. That thing almost looks too good for skirts. 61's and 63's to me are like that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... That's what's up....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting there with paint on the motor and starting assembly... Still needs to be wired up... And starting on the chassis...


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Figured I would post in my build thread also....
> Rick, please dont move my thread as I have finished and projects in here...
> 
> 64 Fairlane


Man that looks mean , i've been wanting to do one of these for a while as a pro-touring build.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Damn its been a while since I updated this...
> New Year, new project...
> 64 Fairlane...


nice ! this is excactly how i would like to build one of these 64 fairlanes. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... That ride is long gone now... I'm gonna build another one someday....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn james u been busy lookin good bro... i still like the 55 on those other wheels but it looks sick on the wires to lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' good so far bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ALL THE PROJECTS ARE LOOKING GOOD JAMES GLAD TO SEE U BACK AT THE BENCH BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank u fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's a little sneak at the 55.... I'll get some outside shots later... Dark cherry pearl...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a good lookin color is it conna be single color?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea... Im gonna try my hand at patterns on a 70 impala...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I've been busy with mine.... Got the chassis painted and the interior is finished.... As well as a mockup to see how it looks... I'm thinking front lifted and rear dropped....













































I do apologize if my pics aren't super quality.... I'm using my iPad to snap pics...I am unable to work so funds are limited at the moment til disability kicks in


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

pics aint too bad but i woulda thought the ipad had a better cam lol front up ass down sounds like a good stance for it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too.... Oh well.... Gonna see about foiling this tonite...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks real good man! It kills me how much your fenders drop down, but like I said, looks good that way


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... This is the AMT kit... I think u have the street machine kit from Revell


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the Bel Air foiled...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some clear on... Gonna let it cure and Wet sand and polish...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool 56,gotta build me one someday.Nice foil work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... But it's a 55


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My bad,looks great though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gettin there.... Just waitin on knockoffs to come in and the suspension needs to be done


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, that's looking good! Big bodies like that always look best laid out on the rims too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I borrow it?! :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Can I borrow it?! :yes:


Sure thing bro....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work james


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks great brutha!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Should be done by the middle of next week.... In the meantime.....which should I build next?!?.... Hmmm.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

55 looks awesome James. That bike is begging to be built.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian.... I know... But I got some ideas for the pickup


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

55 looks good james...id say build a replica of your old 50 all rusted out but slammed lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> 55 looks good james...id say build a replica of your old 50 all rusted out but slammed lol


:yes:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

:x: lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not sure how I like it... May change the front a bit


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

darkside customs said:


>


Nice. Wanna sell it? With the wheels too. Oh and the lighter too. I need that too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nice. Wanna sell it? With the wheels too. Oh and the lighter too. I need that too.


:buttkick::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The door was open. I had too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know bro...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

a lighter? u smokin again fool? lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

o and looks tyght on those wheels lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No, I don't smoke anymore bro... For heating styrene...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm just fuckin with ya bro lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

darkside customs said:


>


you suck!!






send it to me! i have the same damn thing in the works! i just swapped wheels cause your a ***!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Linc said:


> you suck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no::roflmaoost a pic of yours up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonna take some work, but it should fit


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> :no::roflmaoost a pic of yours up


this is the only site i can not post pics! i can post everywhere else, but lay it low for some reason! or i would!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All good bro....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Linc, Choose the following; "REPLY TO THREAD", type your message in the box below, CLICK "GO ADVANCED", choose "MANAGE ATTACHMENTS", click "BROWSE", choose a file from your computer and double click it, click "UPLOAD", then click "SUBMIT REPLY".

Hope that helps you.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my rear end setup on the impy....
Gonna use some of these prints for the interior... AWB and James Brown....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

More progress on the 70... Front suspension is set now...
Found the steering wheel I'm gonna use....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks great man. Patrick makes real chain steering wheels yanno...just a heads up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool... Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior done on the 70....



























And the newest on the bench...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the 55 done....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

And the newest on the bench...







[/QUOTE]
been meaning to do one of these myself, ill be watching yours !!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks Gary.... I got a few ideas in mind for it as far as paint goes...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Number 2 for the year... Thanks Patrick for the paint job....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's nice man. But those tires got to go. There to fat of a WW. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Number 2 for the year... Thanks Patrick for the paint job....


I dig the fade paint and the headlight visors......looks great man:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the WW with the spokes, its a little different


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some color on the Impala....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the bomb is nice!!! i like all the detail stuff like the headlight cover thingies, visor, antenna, i like the fat white look too!


and im glad to see you added color to the impala also! now i can keep mine white!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol.... Yup... I love the color on mine....what's goin on Linc? How ya been?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the Duster foiled...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Number 2 for the year... Thanks Patrick for the paint job....


does anyone not notice the color bar!? nice work james!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> Got the Duster foiled...


Is this the older AMT 340 Duster thats red on the box? That kit any good? I had it years ago and cant remember what i did with it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dope like Bobby and Whitney (R.I.P.)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Scott, it's the blue one on the box art. Seems to be pretty decent... Not a promo style chassis...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting more done on the Duster....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the motor for the Duster weathered and pretty much ready to go in...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Builds are look'n good in here james, keep up the great work homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Engine for the 70 is almost done...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Quality work up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Giot this kit the other day and decided This was how I wanted to build it... A 70s era lowrider...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Giot this kit the other day and decided This was how I wanted to build it... A 70s era lowrider...


Thats gonna be sick,cant wait to see this one


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the look of that


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Giot this kit the other day and decided This was how I wanted to build it... A 70s era lowrider...


i just noticed these new ones are 1/25 scale, the 1 i hace is like 1/20 or 1/18 or some shit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All good bro, my aunt was the one who surprised me with this... I told her I was wantin to get it and damn if she didn't get it for me...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fnished this up for the lowrider community build on MCM
Really liked the 69 Impala that was built on Monster Garage, so this is my version...
Paint is a silver base followed by alumna pearl...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Builds are lookin good homie ! That Gremlin is goona be nice !


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Impala looks good man!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

impala came out nice! and im curious to see what youll do with the gremlin!!

are those tires on the impala the pegasus 520s?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Rollinyota and Linc... Linc, those are the pegasus 5.20s


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice impy james.....i keep walkin around that AMC kit every time im at hobby town...maybe one day?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> nice impy james.....i keep walkin around that AMC kit every time im at hobby town...maybe one day?!


You ain't down!! Lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Impala came out killer james and I love that gremlin my dad had a real one when I was little I'd love to build one lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Right on bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little done. Shaved the door handles and got the body in primer, and have the dash and firewall in some paint... The car will be patterned...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Paint looks good.....one shot testors?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie... And yea the one shot.... Love that shit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more done...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a bit more done... Got my first color on the body, and got some parts painted...
I like to paint parts on the tree and then trim them from the tree and touch up as needed... Makes life a bit easier....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great color choice ...........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good, and I second painting on on the tree, so much easier to hold


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I paint my small stuff on the sprues too,it does make life easier,less chance of losing shit and they seem to coat better...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well moving right along.... I'm so glad that I'm back to building again.... For some reason, I seem to stick with projects all the way to the end... Something I haven't done so well with in the past.... Ok, well this is an older release of the Glasshouse... I got this from a club brother and all he had done was put a silver base coat on it... I wasn't sure if it was enamel or lacquer base so I used Testors alumna pearl yellow for it... This is probably gonna be a very very short build, seeing as I'm on the finishing touches and final assembly... But wanted to share with you all the progress I have made so far.... Enough of the rambling on.... Here's some pics....
The motor so far









The interior









Foiled









And a pic in some natural light...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good!! Foiling a Glasshouse is a BITCH!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Lookin' good!! Foiling a Glasshouse is a BITCH!!!


Yea no shit huh! The side trim was easy, I just worked on the front quarter first, then the door and then the rear quarter.... But the windshield was a bitch....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the interior in and the engine done...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glasshouse looking great man,thinking bout one of these again!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie!
Got this one finished pretty fast... Actually I been workin on it off and on for the past month...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

You are unstoppable man.. back with a vengeance!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man... Yea it feel good to be able to do this again...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started this last night... A couple of hours and a headache later and I have whitewalls using acrylic...
Goin for this rendering....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah thats gonna be badass,I used to do my whitewalls with acrylic tire paint,now Dirk has really great stick on ones,good luck on the truck,bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

u gonna open it up?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, not on this one....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 67 I'm workin on...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> The 67 I'm workin on...


:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

aidsinfested_customs said:


> james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!​


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Man you made toys of alot cars youll never own pretty cool


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Man you made toys of alot cars youll never own pretty cool


he does it for the bitches


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ars!n said:


> he does it for the bitches


That's right... Gotta impress the bitches with something since I gets no play in a busted up hoo ride...


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> That's right... Gotta impress the bitches not sure why tho considering I got teh Aids...


Truff :dunno:


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Mystro said:


> Truff :dunno:


no!



darkside customs said:


> That's right... Gotta infect the bitches with something since I gets no play with a busted up immune system...


now it is.....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Wat up Darkside ready for another day of productive activities nice builds ...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Wat up Darkside ready for another day of productive activities nice builds ...


Shca


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Wat up Darkside ready for another day of productive activities nice builds ...


What's up homie... Yup... You know...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

So now that the bullshit has been weeded out... Back with some more flickas....
Tryin to get more done on this...
Engine is finished and installed... Interior is flocked and finished as well....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

TOYS








LMAO



Looks good bro. Can't wait to get unpacked at the new place so I can start slangin some plastic.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> TOYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol....thanks J.... Hell yea... Wantin to see some more silverado builds from you...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Lol....thanks J.... Hell yea... Wantin to see some more silverado builds from you...



90% of my stash. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know right ..... Sharing is caring fool! Lol
Alright, I got the body foiled after a couple of hours and a few choice words and shot two coats of clear.... There were a couple spots that had to be wet sanded and after that I got a few more coats on... This is a pic after the first two coats....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice work bro'...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

First time in a long time building something pretty much stock....
I only had a couple fitment issues with the front bumper....
I'll get some outside shots tomorrow...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Trimmed the chassis, and it fits perfect... Cutlass interior tub fits with no problem...
It's a choice of either supremes or wires....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Trimmed the chassis, and it fits perfect... Cutlass interior tub fits with no problem...
> It's a choice of either supremes or wires....


it looks clean wit there supremes bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... I think youre right...
Got the hood cut out...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Trimmed the chassis, and it fits perfect... Cutlass interior tub fits with no problem...
> It's a choice of either supremes or wires....





darkside customs said:


> Thanks bro... I think youre right...
> Got the hood cut out...


looking good james can't wait see what u do with this bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> First time in a long time building something pretty much stock....
> I only had a couple fitment issues with the front bumper....
> I'll get some outside shots tomorrow...


this came out badass bro :thumbsup: 



one day i will do one :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Put in a few more minutes worth of work... Got the engine bay in...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Put in a few more minutes worth of work... Got the engine bay in...


Looks really great with those rims,going good so far,bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Build is coming along nice homie


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice builds bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Was originally gonna lowride this one but decided this route instead... Wheels are from the AMT 66 Nova, rear tires from the Fairlane kit...
I made the cowl hood, and may open the trunk and driver side door...
Progress pics so far...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump it with more pics of the Cutlass...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie, that cutlass is turnin' out sweet ! Thats a killa stance too !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well deserved bro !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: I LOVIN THOSE SUPREMES TOO!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Done for the most part...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Could it be the never ending project is finished


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Could it be the never ending project is finished


Still gotta add a few things, but it's almost done lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Still gotta add a few things, but it's almost done lol


came out nice bro!! LOL.........now markie will stop bitching about it not being done?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Workin on the Duece today... Gonna go with spokes for sure... Not sure on stance yet... Thinkin ass up... ( no ****)


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool, bout time u do a good car.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Just dont go doing a fuck up job like WENA4LIFE...and yeah i spelled that right. Lmao.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's big ass sunroof. Nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Diggin' that deuce!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Another Bug..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


>


WTF? U DOING A SKYLITE ON IT FOO  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Another Bug..


I LIKES THIS :yes: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guey


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Belated Thanksgiving fuckers! Wasn't around much yesterday due to bein on some depressed shit.... I don't like the holidays too much anymore....
But.... Here's some stuff from me....
Got another Bug for the collection....









And started this one on Wednesday ....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: look'n good Darkside ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice work James! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Nice work James! :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool stuff... love that 67


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


:shocked: Oh damn!!!:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey how's the ls looking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Been a minute.... Took an old build and redid it... Nothing major... Just somethIn to get me out of this slump...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What it use to look like...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Where you get the rear license plates??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

One of my homies made me some a few years ago... Wish I still had some...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

darkside customs said:


>


nice projects lookin foward to seeing d outcome on these homie


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice projects lookin foward to seeing d outcome on these homie


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ben workin on a toronado ...
Got everything primered and in paint... This was the first time I used Krylon gloss paints and I gotta say I was pleased with the way the paint lays so smooth after heating the can for about twenty minutes...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like the hideaways on the 67 fastback


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the body in primer this earlier and everything looked fine, so in the paint booth she went...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good Mr. Pres.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...

Greetings from Tampa...
Go figure it to fucking storm when I arrive ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


I got thee exact same lac came the same color but I'm bout to strip mines lol



darkside customs said:


> Got the body in primer this earlier and everything looked fine, so in the paint booth she went...


and the monte carlo I sanded the top also and was gonna paint it the same color krylon yellow have you been in my house before :roflmao:well to make mines stand out from yours I'm adding moon roof ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> I got thee exact same lac came the same color but I'm bout to strip mines lol
> 
> and the monte carlo I sanded the top also and was gonna paint it the same color krylon yellow have you been in my house before :roflmao:well to make mines stand out from yours I'm adding moon roof ...


Lmao!

Lock your hobby room, I'm takin it all:roflmao:

The Monte is now a pink color lol...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


thats looking good!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, ive got the bed painted.... And working on the interior...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats looking good!!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Since I decided on rim choice for the LX and I had this kit sitting in my stash that I had started last year , I decided to have a go at it...
I had cut the hatch off and spent some time figuring out how to go about hinging it. 
It's hinged just like you'd hinge a door, but you have to slide it out a tiny bit so it will open and clear the edge of the roof....
I'm working on the engine now and mocked it up just to dry fit everything before painting. Chrome was stripped as well....


----------

